# Changing the GTalk session timeout?



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, I have noticed that if I lose connection (power off, no signal, rebooting, whatever) that the android GTalk app keeps me signed in for a few minutes.

I have looked this up, using 
Dev Tools > GTalk Service Monitor >There is a line that says: 
User idle timeout in ms: 300000

Which is 5 minutes. Is there any way that we can adjust this value? I have looked in a few files but I am lost. I'd love to be able to increase my timeout, much like I can with BeejiveIM (both iPhone and Android versions) but would like to remain logged in on the google push server for a longer duration without having to use a 3rd party talk app.

My device info (should it be relevant): Droid2Global / RevNumbers' 09/26 CM7 build on gingerbread kernel / gapps 0829


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

anyone?


----------

